# Any Changes on the Board?



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

I tried several times today on breaks to access this board and what ever software the IT geeks use would not allow me access. Just wondering if something has changed? Never had a problem in last three years.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Sounds to me like they blocked it at your work. Not sure how it's done, but used to work at a place that had almost ALL websites blocked other than the corporate site, etc.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Just happened to me today too. Used to have a proxy pack file that woud let me bypass the system but it wouldn't work today. You don't happen to work for Sprint do you?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

so I am not the only one who is up way too late for an early morning...
no probs here.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Sounds like they blocked it.  Time to get a blackberry or remote into your home computer with Remote Desktop Web 
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/networking/expert/northrup_03may16.mspx

Would be cool to have a mobile version of p&s but, that's prob asking alot.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

emanuel said:


> Just happened to me today too. Used to have a proxy pack file that woud let me bypass the system but it wouldn't work today. You don't happen to work for Sprint do you?


EMBARQ


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

creek said:


> EMBARQ


And I work for Sprint in the callcenter up in Altamonte. I had a proxy pack that allowed me to bypass the firewall and it worked, until yesterday. On top of that, they won't let us bring laptops for our personal use. I can access this site on my phone and read everything, I just can't reply or look at my PMs.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

AT&T hasn't blocked the forums for us (yet) so maybe we are still being productive


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> AT&T hasn't blocked the forums for us (yet) so maybe we are still being productive


So did you transition from BellSouth or were u ATT already? I was with BellSouth in Atlanta. Got a severence from ATT last year and moved here. I love ATT!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

rhorm said:


> So did you transition from BellSouth or were u ATT already? I was with BellSouth in Atlanta. Got a severence from ATT last year and moved here. I love ATT!


I was with AT&T from 97 to 2003, took a severance package and left at the end of 03' and came back in July of last year


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

emanuel said:


> And I work for Sprint in the callcenter up in Altamonte. I had a proxy pack that allowed me to bypass the firewall and it worked, until yesterday. On top of that, they won't let us bring laptops for our personal use. I can access this site on my phone and read everything, I just can't reply or look at my PMs.


IN the Galloway bld or in the pcs center in Maitland?


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

E you don't need to reply. PM me if you like. P&S is the only site shut down. :beer:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

creek said:


> IN the Galloway bld or in the pcs center in Maitland?


Call center in Maitland. I have a home computer so I'm not too upset about it.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Sorry, I have no control over whether the IT department at your work blocks the site. Lots of companies block sites they consider "recreational."

There are ways around those blocks, but I'll leave that up to other folks to explain how it can be done.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

get a bouncer $3 a month and you can bounce out to p&s


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> I was with AT&T from 97 to 2003, took a severance package and left at the end of 03' and came back in July of last year


AT&T have some nice severence packages. Congrats! I got a call from em about a position but, I think you have to be away for 6 mos before u can resign. Oh well took another job for FranklinTempleton in St.Pete.


----------

